# Be aware, the risk using fungus cure



## Stonesy

API FUNGUS CURE, it's meds for my parrot fish as well as the rest of the 75gallon tank. The medicine is from Aquarium phamaceutials, so I felt they knew the way to cure this fungus and keep it from spreading but they don't tell you the side effects on your plants or knife fish. This stuff will kill my plants and may kill my brown ghost knife ((. I've already put the med in and THEN decided to look the ingredients up. I googled and found these facts. I can replace the plants since i'll have to, but to loose my brown ghost knife....it doesn't seem fair. And on the other hand Bubbles, pet parrot fish is the one that needs treating the most. (I don't have space for a hospital tank, pluse the whole tank needs treating anyway)...I feel my tank is carrying too heavy of a load. I have three senegal bichiers that I knew would get too big. I bought them to watch them until there were too big and I believe this fungus is telling me that now is the time to give away or sell them. If someone lives in the catskill area and within driving distrance, I'll gladly let them go to a good home, other wise I'll trade them in for a stock of frozen blood worms and plants. (cry:


----------



## Stonesy

*Continued comments about api fungus cure*

Anyone who's been reading this thread about my saga with this fungus treatment will understand that I'm a bit concerned about loosing my plants and my African Brown Ghost Knife.....I can't tell how my plants are doing, I have to keep lights off while using this chemical and I'm unable to judge how the plants are doing, but the Brown Knife seems as functional as always! What a relief! The danger isn't over, I have to treat again today (no water changes until the treatment is complete), so is the first treatment diluted now,? Will adding more of the fungus treatment be double strength since I'm not suppose to do any sort of a water change? I don't know but I'll find out and anyone who's reading can learn along with me! So, so far, so good. Stay tuned...:-D


----------



## Romad

I don't have any of that med. on hand but the majority of them say to do at least 25% water change before adding the next dose. 

I find it interesting if yours says not to. :dunno:


----------



## Stonesy

*Directions on the api fungus cure were pretty clear*

I read and re-read the directions and they were clear. Yeah, it surprises me too that there's no water change in between treatments , but it clearly stated to give second treatment and 48 hours later do the water change. They suggest a 25% water change but I'll do 50 to 60% change plus add the charcoal back when I put fresh filters in.


----------



## Stonesy

Well, I did my water change on Monday, I still have green water and I have fresh carbon. Just thought it would absorb more of the green coloring. Everybody survived including the African Brown Knife! The plants on the other hand, I decided to stat over with and I moved a red stone with java fern and moss rooted in it into the tank i just got through treating for good bacteria. Cross my fingers everything is balancing out.


----------



## Stonesy

I forgot to mention some of the other points of using a strong chemical other then possibility of killing scaleless fish and plants but good bacteria too. and the fact that you need to keep the tank lights off. Seems as though all is well in the 75g. I think the point of all of these threads from "stonesy" is again to do research before treating. I'm not even sure the speck is completely gone from Bubble's tail fin. I purchased a natural remedy for fungus, just in case this chemical, didn't work out 100%. I'll keep everyone updated....whoever's keeping up with this plight I'm going through. It's a huge learning experience without much input from anyone else.

Later,

Stonesy :|


----------



## Blackfeet

I know this an old thread but there is another way that does not involve treating the tank. I found this via a fin and tail rot treatment Internet search pertaining specifically to guppies. I know I am missing a step or 2 but it involves taking the fish inhand (might want to wear latex gloves, in this case protection works both ways) and washing with peroxide on a Q-tip the tail end of the fish especially any area affected by infection.


----------



## Kim

Hmmm...this is an interesting thread to me because I have always had good luck with API products (although I usually use parasite clear). So I did a little research and did not find that the ingredients (acriflavine and malachite green- also known as Victoria green B) had any significant negative effects beyond what most medications will list, and when used in the proper doses they should never cause fish death. Of course, most antibacterial medications carry the risk of harming beneficial bacteria, but this is sometimes unavoidable depending on what you are treating for. As a side note, I've never had any cycling issues with any medication I've ever used. It is also true that most medications will harm aquatic plants. However, this is the reason most people use a quarantine tank to treat sick fish, and in my opinion, using an effective medication to save a fish is more important than keeping plants alive anyway.

So, I just wanted to point out that there are no more hazards with this medication than with many others and I really wouldn't condemn it right away.


----------



## Stonesy

I am so thrilled to have input on this thread! I am also very happy to be learning this. I have more confidence in my past treatments and (hopefully not) future medicating when necessary.

Sincerely,

Stonesy


----------



## Kim

Just realized the first sentence of my post should have read "although I usually use fungus clear."

Also, I find it interesting that some people have really good luck with some products and others do not. For example, I have had great luck with API Fungus Clear, but virtually no success when using the Maracyn products. The only explanation I can think of is that different water parameters may influence the efficacy of medications (I know some have certain pH requirements and perhaps it could even be more complex than this), or that the causative agent of disease is generally different based on geographic region. The one thing I find frustrating is that although fish medications have improved dramatically, there is not much scientific info on the internet pertaining to aquatic diseases beyond what has been written by aquarium hobbyists who may or may not be qualified to actually write about the subject. It can sometimes be hard to separate the facts from myths.


----------



## gtech1

*API fungus cure.*

I know this is an old post but I was wondering how your tank did after treatment. I just treated mine 2 days ago and see no improvement yet. I only had one cory cat with a fuzzy growth on his side. Did your fish recover? Did any other fish die due to treating the tank? Did your plants die? I am very concerned for my fish. That bright neon green looks radioactive! Thanks for your input.


----------



## ColoradoUtah

*API Fungus Cure*

Have been reviewing this thread with interest. I have a 55 gal. fresh water community that had stabilized nicely. Ten days ago I introduced six swords and a loach. I always use Pimafix for three days after introducing new fish to be on the safe side. I don't have room for a safety tank. 
Within 24 hrs, I suspected something was wrong. At 48, the white cotton patches appeared. The local store recommended API, saying follow the instructions which I did. 
The loach died almost immediately. I learned after the fact the copper in API is toxic to them. Gee, WOULD HAVE BEEN NICE TO HAVE HAD A WARNING! 
Next day a large kissing graummi died, I assume from the meds. 
Lots of fuzz on the swords. By the second treatment, two swords had died. As of this writing, I have done the 25% water change out. Unfortunately, the treatment did not work. Another sword has the fungus, so I have dosed the tank again.
I am really concerned after reading this thread. I would like to know the impact the meds ultimately had on your plants, your other fish and the ultimate outcome anyone has had when they have had to double dose.
Do you have any other suggestions, besides getting a holding tank?


----------



## MoneyMitch

don't use meds with plants live and learn


----------

